# Diplome pharmacien ingénieur !



## Pharmacos (31 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,

Ben je m'installe au bar pour poser ma question parce qu'elle n'a vraiment rien à voir avec tout le reste        

Voila, je suis en 5ème année de pharmacie et l'an prochain je voudrais m'inscrire en école d'ingénieur pour avoir le double diplome pharmacien ingénieur !

Je voulais savoir si quelqu'un par ici connaissait quelque chose à propos de ça ??


Merci 
Pharmacos


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Dans World of Warcraft c'est tout simple. Bassman va t'expliquer


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4153323 a dit:
			
		

> Dans World of Warcraft c'est tout simple. Bassman va t'expliquer



Et en vrai


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Avec un peu d'bol, y'a ptet quelqu'un qui tourne au jus de pomme dans ce rade et qui s'y conna&#238;t&#8230; Mais c'est vraiment plus qu'al&#233;atoire :mouais:


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4153391 a dit:
			
		

> Avec un peu d'bol, y'a ptet quelqu'un qui tourne au jus de pomme dans ce rade et qui s'y connaît Mais c'est vraiment plus qu'aléatoire :mouais:



C'est pour ça que je me suis mis au bar........j'attend avec mon verre


----------



## jpmiss (31 Janvier 2007)

Partant du principe que les pharmaciens c'est des &#233;piciers, tu cherche &#224; devenir chef de rayons, c'est &#231;a?


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Partant du principe que les pharmaciens c'est des épiciers, tu cherche à devenir chef de rayons, c'est ça?



Non pas du tout !
En fait je ne serais même pas assez compétent pour chef de rayon !

Je cherche seulement à rallonger mes études pour ne pas entrer dans la vie active 
D'ailleurs peut être une école d'informatique après :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

C'est hard, tu vois bien qu'il veut devenir chef du personnel.


----------



## jpmiss (31 Janvier 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Non pas du tout !
> En fait je ne serais même pas assez compétent pour chef de rayon !



Bof, pour vendre des suppositoires à la glycérine et de décoctions de queue de cerise...


:rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bof, pour vendre des suppositoires à la glycérine et de décoctions de queue de cerise...
> 
> 
> :rateau:



Attend hé ho on arrive a estimer la taille du suppo qu'il faut alors hein 
Jamais trop gros, jamais trop petit !

Toujours à la bonne taille


----------



## Bassman (1 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4153323 a dit:
			
		

> Dans World of Warcraft c'est tout simple. Bassman va t'expliquer



Ouais fastoche 

Tu vas voir le maitre des ingénieurs a Orgrimmar (il est dans la vallée de l'honneur), tu apprends la compétence (moyennant 5 pièces de cuivre) et hop !

Te voila ingénieur.


De rien


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

et pendant ce temps là, notre marmotte bosse, ELLE!

Elle emballe le chocolat.

Sinon, c'est quoi farmassien?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Février 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Sinon, c'est quoi farmassien?




*Dealeur*
mais légal


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Février 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je cherche seulement &#224; rallonger mes &#233;tudes pour ne pas entrer dans la vie active
> D'ailleurs peut &#234;tre une &#233;cole d'informatique apr&#232;s :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:




*Il y a plus simple et plus rapide*
tu deviens ch&#244;meur.


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Février 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Ben je m'installe au bar pour poser ma question parce qu'elle n'a vraiment rien à voir avec tout le reste
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que ce n'est peut-être pas tout à fait le lieu pour poser ta question. Mais bon

Si je comprens bien, tu veux obtenir un autre diplome que ton diplome d'ép.., heu non, de pharmacien, un diplome d'ingénieur. Louable intention.

C'est possible, vu que tu peux avoir des équivalences grâce à ton diplome d'ep.., non de pharmacien.

Mais hors l'entrée en première année après math spé et concours, les voies d'entrée dans les écoles d'ingénieur sont assez diverses et varient d'une école à l'autre. 

Il serait donc judicieux que tu t'informes d'abord pour savoir quelle école choisir et quelles y sont les modalités d'admission. Pour cela, je te conseille d'aller sur le site de ces écoles. A ma connaissance, il n'y a pas de site qui centralise de manière exhaustive toutes les informations sur toutes les écoles.

Un lien quand même qui pourra t'être utile :
http://www.cefi.org/ingenieur.htm


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Février 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> ...
> Voila, je suis en 5ème année de pharmacie et l'an prochain je voudrais m'inscrire en école d'ingénieur pour avoir le double diplome pharmacien ingénieur !
> ...



Les doubles diplômes, faut faire attention, moi même j'ai un ami dentiste proctologue... il a perdu beaucoup de clients patients le jour ou il est tombé en rupture de stock de gants en latex...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Non pas du tout !
> En fait je ne serais même pas assez compétent pour chef de rayon !
> 
> Je cherche seulement à rallonger mes études pour ne pas entrer dans la vie active
> D'ailleurs peut être une école d'informatique après :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


L'informatique, c'est une bonne idée.
Au bout de dix ans, tu gagnes 4000 euros net par mois (c'est un ministre qui l'a dit, alors...).
En plus, c'est un boulot de feignasses prétentieuses (ça fait les malins avec leur jargon imbitable, genre "je suis le hacker génial de demain et je maîtrise les nouvelles techno avant même qu'elles apparaissent", mais n'importe qui y est formé en deux mois par la première SSII qui passe)


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2007)

Au fait j'ai une leak dans mon process pour faire du sp&#232;de, y a un peu trop d'ammoniac quisort et les voisins commencent &#224; me mater de travers, une id&#233;e ? un remplacement ?


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Février 2007)

Quel est l'interet d'avoir un diplome de pharmacien-ing&#233;nieur-informaticien-boulangier-tapissier?

Le double diplome est (selon moi) utile s'il apporte quelque chose au profil...


----------



## Bassman (1 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Au fait j'ai une leak dans mon process pour faire du spède, y a un peu trop d'ammoniac quisort et les voisins commencent à me mater de travers, une idée ? un remplacement ?


 
Vends tout


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Le double diplome est (selon moi) utile s'il apporte quelque chose au profil...


Pharmacien - Chirurgien (esthétique) ?


----------



## Bassman (1 Février 2007)

Couvreur Tripier ?


----------



## La mouette (1 Février 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Non pas du tout !
> Je cherche seulement &#224; rallonger mes &#233;tudes pour ne pas entrer dans la vie active



Lance toi dans la politique ..

Pas besoin de tenir tes promesses ..
Si t'as besoin de fric tu tapes dans la caisse
Tu peux faire les conneries que tu veux, pas besoin de rendre des comptes
Tout les 5 ans, t'as la bouffe &#224; l'oeil pendant 3 mois
Ta bagnole est toujours la derni&#232;re mod&#232;le avec chauffeur, anti-radar etc
Tu peux te taper ta secr&#233;taire, elle dira rien, si elle le fait tu demandes une participation aux b&#233;n&#233;fice de sa biographie 
Tu vois du pays, ski &#224; Davos, des vacances &#224; l'oeil ..
Y a que des avantages


----------

